# I want to be a Mason, I identify with Freemasonry



## Mark89 (Apr 29, 2018)

Receive a warm greeting.

I am Colombian, I live in Colombia. I have not yet iniciate me, but I am in the process of doing it, in a Lodge in my country.

Since several years ago, I had wanted to enter Masonry, but some academic and labor situations made it difficult to dedicate the time that Masonry deserves as such. Having overcome the issue related to time, I have processed my application, I have interviewed some Masons, some of whom are very good friends of mine, I have also had the opportunity to participate actively in social work and charity work with them.

Why do I want to be a Mason ?, because I identify with the principles of Masonry, because I like to incorporate knowledge into my life experience.

I hope not to disturb you, given that I am still not a Mason and I am in this group of forums. I hope you understand my interest to learn more every day, to be a better person, and soon to be able to call you: Brothers.

Postscript: I am a physician, always willing to help in whatever you need and be in my possibilities.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 29, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. The best of luck to you in your quest for enlightenment in Freemasonry.


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 29, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum. The best of luck to you in your quest for enlightenment in Freemasonry.



Thanks you


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 29, 2018)

https://www.granlogiaorientaldecolombia.com/


----------



## Bloke (Apr 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome with well wishes for your journey.


----------



## LK600 (May 1, 2018)

Well met, I wish you luck on your path.


----------

